# R100 Next Saturday in Monticello



## quackwacker (Apr 20, 2011)

If your not going to Augusta come on out.  Sure to be a great time!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 20, 2011)

I remember my first R 100.  It was my first 3D shoot ever wow what a blast. If you are not going to the ASA that weekend go shoot the R 100 and if have a bow and never shot 3D you have to go shoot it.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a big group coming


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 20, 2011)

I should be there both days trying to get em all !


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 20, 2011)

Im going to be there on Sunday, bringing Dad to shoot his first tournment ever at 59 yrs young so does anyone have a phyiscal address to the site?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 20, 2011)

Got this off their site.
http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=90
 246 Ted Sauls Road Monticello, GA 31064


----------



## Booner Killa (Apr 21, 2011)

I've only shot one of em. Me and a buddy started around 7:30 and shot all 100 targets on the first day! It was the most fun I've ever had shooting a bow! I just can't manage to pull myself away from thunder chickens though!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 21, 2011)

Booner Killa said:


> I've only shot one of em. Me and a buddy started around 7:30 and shot all 100 targets on the first day! It was the most fun I've ever had shooting a bow! I just can't manage to pull myself away from thunder chickens though!



Man you got to go. I hate I'm not going if it was not the same weekend as ASA the no way you stop me from going. Like you said It's the most fun you can have with a bow and still keep all your clothes on.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 21, 2011)

Here. http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=90


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 21, 2011)

Think l will see what the R-100 is about.What can you win?


----------



## gretchp (Apr 22, 2011)

so excited about all the folks coming to our town! I am registered and cant wait , my first R100!


----------



## gretchp (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome R100


----------



## kerbow01 (Apr 22, 2011)

what is the shoot fees, shoot times, rules, and when do i need to register? also, what will i need to register?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 22, 2011)

kerbow01 said:


> what is the shoot fees, shoot times, rules, and when do i need to register? also, what will i need to register?



Look here this may help.
http://www.r100.org/


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you even need to register ? Cant you just show up and pay ?


----------



## JmaZ7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes you can but if you preregister its 40 for both days if you pay there its 50. Its a blast. A group of us Bama folks are making the drive early Sat morn. See ya there.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 23, 2011)

Will be there Sunday as long as it's nice.


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 23, 2011)

quackwacker said:


> If your not going to Augusta come on out. Sure to be a great time!


 im working......didnt know you knew how to shoot


----------



## quackwacker (Apr 25, 2011)

yall come, ya hear!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SecretAgnt (Apr 27, 2011)

Coming up from Augusta ..... missing the ASA for the R100 ..... will be my first one ....


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 27, 2011)

Weathers looking good for the weekend. Looks like game on !


----------



## ninjaneer (Apr 28, 2011)

Coming down from Dahlonega.  Starting early to shoot 100 in Hunter


----------



## SecretAgnt (Apr 30, 2011)

Shot the North American side today at 70 up


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 30, 2011)

SecretAgnt said:


> Shot the North American side today at 70 up



Thats a great score. What stake and class ?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 30, 2011)

The squirrel and I shot the long stake in the "Open Unlimited class" but it was right in our face. 
Most targets were from 10 to 35 yds. It wore us out but we shot 75 targets today. We'll finish the other 25 tomorrow.    
After 75 targets squirrel's up 67 and me 74.   Not much of a challenge as far as yardage so we just shot 12's.     .....Heres a few pics !


----------



## SecretAgnt (Apr 30, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Thats a great score. What stake and class ?



Open Unlimited


----------



## SecretAgnt (Apr 30, 2011)

Long Stakes of course


----------



## ninjaneer (May 1, 2011)

Nice pics! I easily got 100 targets in. Was first out the gate. Shot N Am course first then started on back side of African. The crowd was off compared to other events so that helped.  Met some great folks. Would have to agree there was room for improvement in a few areas.  I'm sure the folks at Capitol will act on feedback and next years will be even better.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 1, 2011)

We finished up today. I honestly got tired of shooting at targets set that close.  It was kinda like going to ride the mind bender but all they had was the kiddie rides. 
For me, stamina was the challenge for the main shoot. The only thing I saw for advanced shooters was the long shot. Which took place of the iron buck that didn't show up. 
Steve Pittman won it at 70 yds on a little flamingo.  They did give out some cool prizes though. 3 bows and all kinds of archery gear. 
Don't know if they were all like this but, if I had my choice, Id pass it next time to shoot a challenging 3-D shoot.


----------



## hound dog (May 1, 2011)

bowanna said:


> We finished up today. I honestly got tired of shooting at targets set that close.  It was kinda like going to ride the mind bender but all they had was the kiddie rides.
> For me, stamina was the challenge for the main shoot. The only thing I saw for advanced shooters was the long shot. Which took place of the iron buck that didn't show up.
> Steve Pittman won it at 70 yds on a little flamingo.  They did give out some cool prises though. 3 bows and all kinds of archery gear.
> Don't know if they were all like this but, if I had my choice, Id pass it next time to shoot a challenging 3-D shoot.



Not sure if they are all like that but it's not set up for a pro shooter like you it is more for family and fun shooters. If the ASA was not this weekend I know I would have been there.  Hope you had fun and everyone else that came did too. I hope they come back next year and don't set on a ASA shoot.


----------



## quackwacker (May 1, 2011)

Monticello would like to thank everyone who came out and had a great time and even the ones who didn't have a great time.  It was evident by the smiles on the kids faces and the families that I saw shoot together that most had a great time.

We made some money for our 4H archery program and we consider that a success.  

We will plan it next year on a weekend that does not have an ASA shoot.  Again, we didn't plan on that this year its just the only way it could work out. 

We know we are not perfect and plan on doing better next year. Thanks to the ones who approached us and gave us some advise on the course, and to the ones who didnt but choose to come on a public forum and dog us.  Maybe next year you would like to come and volunteer to help.  We would love that.

As it stands right now the R100 will be back in Monticello next year, hopefully a month earlier,with a bigger and better event and definitely not on an ASA weekend.


----------



## matthewsman (May 1, 2011)

*Hey Wes*

Sounds like you have a good start on a good relationship with the RH100 folks...Sounds like good things to come.You are doing good things over there

We will be geared up and ready to go next time, sorry we didn't get to support the cause this year


----------



## BowanaLee (May 1, 2011)

quackwacker said:


> Monticello would like to thank everyone who came out and had a great time and even the ones who didn't have a great time.  It was evident by the smiles on the kids faces and the families that I saw shoot together that most had a great time.
> 
> We made some money for our 4H archery program and we consider that a success.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm one of those guilty dogs ? 
Your getting constructive criticism mixed up with dogging though. We could lie and say it was perfect but you wouldn't know the changes it would take to perfect it. 
Were glad to have the R100 come to GA, and I hope its bigger and better next year. I'm sorry it hurt to tell ya where some possible mistakes were made.
...........................http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618530


----------



## butterbean7008 (May 2, 2011)

quackwacker said:


> Monticello would like to thank everyone who came out and had a great time and even the ones who didn't have a great time.  It was evident by the smiles on the kids faces and the families that I saw shoot together that most had a great time.
> 
> We made some money for our 4H archery program and we consider that a success.
> 
> ...



Wes, maybe Mikey and I will make the trip next year


----------



## drago (May 2, 2011)

I live in Jasper county and know for a fact they were and will remain very excited about getting an archery program together....This is work in progress, not everyone has spent years of there lifes shooting 3D...Advice is needed and changes do need to be made...And some of us are going to help this process along so that we and everyone else can enjoy a challenging well set course...This was there 1st try...Come back again, support the effort, Rome wasn't built in a day man....Negativity never helps anything...


----------



## drago (May 2, 2011)

matthewsman said:


> Sounds like you have a good start on a good relationship with the RH100 folks...Sounds like good things to come.You are doing good things over there
> 
> We will be geared up and ready to go next time, sorry we didn't get to support the cause this year





COOL!!


----------



## big cheez (May 2, 2011)

i hope it does come back next year to monticello, i had a blast ! that was the most fun i have had at a archery shoot in a long time, i think , imo, alot of people forgot it was just for fun, its all over there web site, it says come and have fun , if it does come back , i will be there again ! congrats to deer capital on a great job, and congrats to the 4 h club, thats what its about any way................


----------

